# #1 at 37 - Due Sept 2017



## Kantele

Hi everyone, 

I am so glad to have found this group - hope I can get to know as many of you as possible :)

I'm 37 and just found out that I am pregnant.
Well, I actually found out on 10 DPO already, which was 8 days ago, but I have been away on a holiday until yesterday (which by the way was so annoying because I wanted to get another test just to be sure!).

I tested again today with the cheapest Boots test and the line was clear as day - so yep, I am definitely pregnant.

I was pregnant in 2014 but it ended in miscarriage. Hopefully this one will decide to stay.

Anyone else due in September? Anyone else having their 1st at this ripe age? 
I just really hope everything goes ok... :happydance:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/tanjakaaria1/20170106_142808_zpsnpbmw1gn.jpg


----------



## gingmg

Hi Kantele- Congrats! I'm almost hesitant to post because I just found out I was pregnant yesterday! So nervous of a chemical or miscarriage but at least for right now, I'm pregnant and I'm assuming (touch wood) I should be due in September too. I'm in my late 30s as well. We are a two mom family and this will be our second child. Such an exciting and nerve racking time! Hope everything is smooth sailing for you!


----------



## Kantele

gingmg! Congrats to you too!

I totally know what you mean about being worried about chemical, when I was on holiday and tested with the first response 6 days earlier test I was sure it was just going to be a chemical pregnancy... It's weird how we always jump to the worst conclusions lol.

I did the clearblue tests today just to get some reassurance that I am ACTUALLY pregnant and that the lines are getting darker. 

Good luck to you as well, I am sure we will be just fine :)


----------



## ladybrown33

Congratulations to you both!!!

I am 36 and pregnant with #2 due in September. I had my first at 34 which was very draining physically but I am excited to see how this goes.


----------



## gingmg

Congrats Ladybrown!


----------



## Clever.Name

Congrats to both of you!!! I'm 39 and having #3 in a few weeks :)


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats Kantele! I am 38 and my EDD is September 6. This is my first pregnancy. I am crossing fingers for this pregnancy. So far things look good, but I am booked for a scan to look for the heartbeat next week (7w 2 days).


----------



## ladybrown33

MsRipple said:


> Congrats Kantele! I am 38 and my EDD is September 6. This is my first pregnancy. I am crossing fingers for this pregnancy. So far things look good, but I am booked for a scan to look for the heartbeat next week (7w 2 days).

I have a scan next week as well on the 17th and it seems like the days are going ever so slowly... I can't wait to see the little bunny


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations everyone! I'm also due September (21) and I'm 38, will be 39 when this one is born. It will be my 2nd as I already have a 6 year old dd. Keeping fingers crossed this will be my 2nd rainbow baby :)


----------



## gingmg

Congrats everyone!


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hi everyone xx Congrats to all. I am 36. I'm 5 weeks pregnant, This is baby number 2 &#128522; Have a 7 year old daughter. Fingers crossed for healthy pregnancies. Due Sept 17-19 I think xxx waiting for morning sickness to kick in. We Managed to hide it from everyone so far apart from my sister who was suspicious I turned down alcohol at a birthday party. Ha ha. Xxx hope u ladies are all well


----------



## peach81

Congratulations! I'll be 36 next month, and I'm also expecting my first, due in September. But I'm still way too anxious about getting through the first tri to get really excited just yet.


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## bumbleberry

I've been on and off really, I'm usually ok in the morning but get worse by the evening. I've been sick a couple of times at night this week. I have a lot of aversions to food because of my strong sense of smell too, so I don't feel hungry.


----------



## ladybrown33

I'm feeling pretty good, I'm exhausted all the time but that is to be expected. I have slight nausea and that's about it everything is normal. I got to see my little dot on Tuesday and heartbeat was 100 bpm which is perfectly fine for a heart that has just started beating.


----------



## bumbleberry

ladybrown33 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good, I'm exhausted all the time but that is to be expected. I have slight nausea and that's about it everything is normal. I got to see my little dot on Tuesday and heartbeat was 100 bpm which is perfectly fine for a heart that has just started beating.

Ahh that's lovely, it truly is amazing to see from so early on then watch them develop :) I have my first scan this Friday coming up, I'll just be 6 weeks so hope to see something too.


----------



## ladybrown33

bumbleberry said:


> ladybrown33 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good, I'm exhausted all the time but that is to be expected. I have slight nausea and that's about it everything is normal. I got to see my little dot on Tuesday and heartbeat was 100 bpm which is perfectly fine for a heart that has just started beating.
> 
> Ahh that's lovely, it truly is amazing to see from so early on then watch them develop :) I have my first scan this Friday coming up, I'll just be 6 weeks so hope to see something too.Click to expand...

Very exciting and the days leading up to the first appointment are the longest days ever!


----------



## HeyImEJ

Congratulations to all of you!
I will be 37 in 2 months and I am 19 weeks with my first. 
Started trying 16 years ago and the Dr.s said it was never going to happen. Took years to be okay with that. Now 3 years into my second marriage and Im pregnant and super shocked/confused/overwhelmed.


----------



## ladybrown33

HeyImEJ said:


> Congratulations to all of you!
> I will be 37 in 2 months and I am 19 weeks with my first.
> Started trying 16 years ago and the Dr.s said it was never going to happen. Took years to be okay with that. Now 3 years into my second marriage and Im pregnant and super shocked/confused/overwhelmed.

I understand your shock and confusion, when I was 29 I was told by a doctor that both of my fallopian tubes were blocked and I would only conceive using IVF. Needless to say this is my second pregnancy without any assistance from anyone or anything.


----------

